# Working Livery at Merrist Wood?



## keldamg (31 May 2013)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has/ has had a horse on working livery at Merrist Wood college? Just have a few questions as I am considering it as an option. First of all, getting there on a saturday would be a problem so I was wondering if there's a way I would be able to have someone feed, muck out etc. for me on a Saturday? Secondly, during the holidays do you keep your horse there? Or would I have to move him? Also what would happen if I were to go on holiday? Thirdly, it says feed, bedding etc included, does that mean they would muck out, feed etc. for me or is it just provided?

Thanks a lot


----------



## kizmund (31 May 2013)

Hey my horse has been on loan at Merrist Wood for 2 years. 
They do her all the time including weekends, where they are mainly just chucked out. During the holidays there is the option to pay for livery(very reasonable) or to bring them home. 
Yeah they provide everything and do all mucking out etc. 
If you've got any other questions feel free to ask, Im really happy with my girl there.


----------



## RCP Equestrian (4 June 2013)

We offer Student Livery for people from Merrist Wood and any other nearby equestrian colleges. 

Part/Full basis  message for details if you're interested


----------

